# 2016 Fair leaked? (PRETTY MUCH  CONFIRMED)



## Liamslash (Jul 21, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/image...l-tree-fair-2016-announcement-leaderboard.png



Is this for real?
I found it digging around
QUICK BEFORE THEY DELETE IT



Justin - Today at 9:56 AM
oops spoilers


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

the link doesnt work, rip


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 21, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> the link doesnt work, rip



I attached the image it shows


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> I attached the image it shows



ah ok lol


----------



## Chrystina (Jul 21, 2016)

You are amazing for finding this. 


Yay


----------



## Justin (Jul 21, 2016)

Mmm this is why uploading things in advance isn't always good...

Stay tuned for more soon.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 21, 2016)

This is where I found it

http://www.belltreeforums.com/css.php?styleid=3&langid=1&d=1468829021&td=ltr&sheet=additional.css

I went to inspect a page, found this link and this is where the image is

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> Mmm this is why uploading things in advance isn't always good...
> 
> Stay tuned for more soon.



OHHHH YES


----------



## Laudine (Jul 21, 2016)

Justin said:


> Mmm this is why uploading things in advance isn't always good...
> 
> Stay tuned for more soon.



Fair is cancelled tho uwu

I'm seriously going to miss saying that *sadface*


----------



## Heyden (Jul 21, 2016)

banner looks nice


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 21, 2016)

Nice catch!


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

use the banner as ur sig, so everyone will know~ 

lmao


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 21, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> use the banner as ur sig, so everyone will know~
> 
> lmao



Amazing, do you like it?


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> Amazing, do you like it?



BYOOTIFUL


----------



## namiieco (Jul 21, 2016)

Ooh, I've heard people talking about this! What is it?


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 21, 2016)

Utarara said:


> Ooh, I've heard people talking about this! What is it?



It's a forum event where you can do contests to win (from what I've heard). Collectables are also released and it looks really fun. The staff have been making a joke about how its cancelled for a while.


----------



## Venn (Jul 21, 2016)

For some reason, this is all I thought.


----------



## Crash (Jul 21, 2016)

YES FINALLY, im so excited!!


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 21, 2016)

Utarara said:


> Ooh, I've heard people talking about this! What is it?



It's when everyone will finally come back to the forums after summer hiatus, and we can once again get collectibles sold.  for a brief period-- then the prices will dip as everyone looks to only buy Fair items...


----------



## oath2order (Jul 21, 2016)

You people need a real life hobby oh my god


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 21, 2016)

Wow nice! Finally some news


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 21, 2016)

oath2order said:


> You people need a real life hobby oh my god



Digging around scripts and codes is my hobby
I'm such a nerd.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 21, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/image...l-tree-fair-2016-announcement-leaderboard.png



quality geocities banner


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 21, 2016)

Woaaah that's so cool! Who made that?


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 21, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Woaaah that's so cool! Who made that?



No idea

All I could find was the image, I did find this but it doesn't work
http://www.belltreeforums.com/images/belltree/scenes/


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 21, 2016)

Justin said:


> Mmm this is why uploading things in advance is always good...
> 
> Stay tuned for more soon.



I made it better for you, now you don't have to worry about losing points on the assignment


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 21, 2016)

This is why we can't do restocks


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 21, 2016)

Tom said:


> This is why we can't do restocks



time to start doing unstocks

"we are proud to announce that all the fruit collectibles have been deleted from the site. thank you. more to come at a later date"


----------



## Jacob (Jul 21, 2016)

Coming August 6th ™




(I am extremely excited, but next time, let the staff announce stuff like this)


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 21, 2016)

Decent said:


> Coming August 6th ™
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fine, to the displeasure of others.


----------



## Javocado (Jul 21, 2016)

if we don't get red balloons i'm about to start swingin'


----------



## vel (Jul 21, 2016)

shiny  so hyped


----------



## Taj (Jul 21, 2016)

Counts in head to make sure I'll be here August 6th...


----------



## brownboy102 (Jul 21, 2016)

oh for gods sake the cancelled  fair is a joke


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 21, 2016)

Sparro said:


> oh for gods sake the cancelled  fair is a joke



Who said it was cancelled here?


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 21, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> Who said it was cancelled here?



Loads of people are going round telling everyone it's cancelled lmao


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 21, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Loads of people are going round telling everyone it's cancelled lmao



I mean seriously, not as a joke. lol


----------



## N a t (Jul 21, 2016)

Awesome banner in your sig Liam! It's very lovely. I can't wait to attend my first fair, and I hope I make it out with at least one cute collectible to add to my little hoard of flowers xD


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 21, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Awesome banner in your sig Liam! It's very lovely. I can't wait to attend my first fair, and I hope I make it out with at least one cute collectible to add to my little hoard of flowers xD



Wish they would tell me who made it
But yeah, I like it


----------



## Javocado (Jul 21, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> I mean seriously, not as a joke. lol






Superpenguin said:


> It's not happening this year due to the flower collectibles being released instead.





improper said:


> Didn't you hear? It's been canceled lol.





improper said:


> Nope, it has been stated multiple times that it has been canceled





Sparro said:


> The fair has been canceled™


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 21, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> I mean seriously, not as a joke. lol



I don't think anyone is saying it seriously


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 21, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I don't think anyone is saying it seriously


What are you talking about, staff said it was cancelled so it must be true!


----------



## f11 (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks for ruining the fun and surprise aspect of it :///


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 21, 2016)

honestly, the fact that this was leaked aside, I kind of feel for events such as this, an about 2 weeks notice SHOULD be standard

everyone's on an even playing for the most part for this stuff anyways, nor is there ever any real rush. so it's not like restocks, where knowing in advance just flat out kills the servers and makes it miserable for near everyone, directly involved or not


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2016)

dude im hyped


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 21, 2016)

Tom said:


> What are you talking about, staff said it was cancelled so it must be true!



Ah, of course, my mistake!! 

Guys, it's cancelled, the mods confirmed it :/


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 21, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> honestly, the fact that this was leaked aside, I kind of feel for events such as this, an about 2 weeks notice SHOULD be standard
> 
> everyone's on an even playing for the most part for this stuff anyways, nor is there ever any real rush. so it's not like restocks, where knowing in advance just flat out kills the servers and makes it miserable for near everyone, directly involved or not



I can try and leak every event with 2 weeks notice if you want.

Forget about the others


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 21, 2016)

Can't wait for the fair. This will be my first time doing it.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 21, 2016)

Clearly the staff want us brainwashed to think the fair is cancelled but its not. They're trying to keep things secret so that we won't get hyped. But of course, something around here is always spilling the beans, and a user is always on the lookout for it.

Smooth moves staff. ALL of us are hyped now.


----------



## Tensu (Jul 21, 2016)

Oh ****! I'm so hyped xD The banner looks great.


----------



## himeki (Jul 21, 2016)

lol can they actually use the comic sans one


----------



## Peter (Jul 21, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> lol can they actually use the comic sans one









Justin wouldn't let us use this one for some reason


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 21, 2016)

Peter said:


> Justin wouldn't let us use this one for some reason



Why didn't you post the blingee version?  That one's my favorite.


----------



## Laudine (Jul 21, 2016)

Peter said:


> Justin wouldn't let us use this one for some reason





Oblivia said:


> Why didn't you post the blingee version?  That one's my favorite.




I'll start a petition so we can use both!!!!!!!!


*Edit:* Here you go guys, might as well leak the real banner now I guess:


----------



## Qwerty111 (Jul 21, 2016)

Laudine said:


> I'll start a petition so we can use both!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *Edit:* Here you go guys, might as well leak the real banner now I guess:



this is literally the best, can i use the blingee one in my signature


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 21, 2016)

August 6th? That's my anniversary, lol.
I'm pretty excited for the fair!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 21, 2016)

Peter said:


> Justin wouldn't let us use this one for some reason





Oblivia said:


> Why didn't you post the blingee version?  That one's my favorite.





Laudine said:


> I'll start a petition so we can use both!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *Edit:* Here you go guys, might as well leak the real banner now I guess:



OI we're springing leaks guys no


----------



## oath2order (Jul 21, 2016)

Laudine said:


> I'll start a petition so we can use both!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *Edit:* Here you go guys, might as well leak the real banner now I guess:



So now this can go to /r/crappydesign


----------



## Cory (Jul 21, 2016)

oath2order said:


> You people need a real life hobby oh my god



says the person who has a whole wiki dedicated to tbt mafia


----------



## brownboy102 (Jul 21, 2016)

Cory said:


> says the person who has a whole wiki dedicated to tbt mafia



oh god he isn't kidding why


----------



## oath2order (Jul 21, 2016)

Cory said:


> says the person who has a whole wiki dedicated to tbt mafia



Quit being a cuck Cory and stop trolling thanks <3


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 21, 2016)

Azure said:


> Oh ****! I'm so hyped xD The banner looks great.



it's time!!!


----------



## piske (Jul 21, 2016)

So excited! prays for a pink feather (っ- ‸ ? ς)


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 21, 2016)

Good job finding it!  Can't wait.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 21, 2016)

Fantastic. The Fair is definitely my favourite event on this site.


----------



## vel (Jul 21, 2016)

me: *while looking at this thread* tbt lord if you're up there, give me a sign

booming voice from the laptop: "The Last Tree Ghost haunts this forbidden land. Shoo!"

me: that could've been anyone


----------



## Araie (Jul 22, 2016)

I can't wait; it'll be my first Fair! Oh, and nice job on finding the banner by the way.


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 22, 2016)

Yeah, its my first time too!


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm still not really clear on what this Fair is, what actually happens and such.. but I'm excited coz everyone else is excited, so yay!


I love these banner designs, blingee one is by far the most aesthetically pleasing though. If there's a vote, I vote for the blingee!


----------



## Mints (Jul 22, 2016)

IT LOOKS SO FANCY.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 22, 2016)

This seems interesenting !


----------



## Invisible again (Jul 22, 2016)

*Waits for real announcement from admins*

Well, since I semi-new, I didn't even know this site did a fair. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 23, 2016)

ooh
la
la


----------



## jiny (Jul 23, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> ooh
> la
> la


ur unbanned wow i thought i'd never see the day

anyways cool can't wait


----------



## Locket (Jul 23, 2016)

I don't really feel it. I was here for the Tenth TBT Fair, and it doesn't feel like its been that long.


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 23, 2016)

Locket said:


> I don't really feel it. I was here for the Tenth TBT Fair, and it doesn't feel like its been that long.



its been over a year and a half since the last Fair...


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 23, 2016)

Locket said:


> I don't really feel it. I was here for the Tenth TBT Fair, and it doesn't feel like its been that long.



I think you're thinking about te christmas event?


----------

